# OK...I'm breaking down and buying that brush...but what was the COMB that KARA recomm



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

ded a while back? It was very reasonable....I've had 3 combs break on me [$8 ones.] and I'm breaking down and getting better grooming products. ive just been using a cheap human brush on him for now.

Thanks so much!!

The brush that I'm thinking of getting is the CC brush someone recently recommended for like $25. UGH. I don't have a brush that costs $25!! Crazy.
:tea:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I know......I use a cheap brush just for blow drying my hair. Dexter spends more money than I do now.....the comb, I am thinking the CC butter comb everyone likes. 

I do not have the CC comb, but do have the brush, which by the way, I hardly ever use. I use my little comb with the rotating tines the most on Dexter. 

I am also looking for a staggered tine comb that also has rotating comb tines to help with removing the mats.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Trish- While it seems expensive, I have the same CC brush that I got when I got Isabelle (7 years and now 3 dogs). A few pins are missing but i still use it. I love my greyhound comb. But those are honestly the 2 tools that I pretty much use on all 3.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Trish~ I was so pleased to find the CC wood pin brush cost only half of what the other CC Fusion brush, I was going to buy, cost. I'm hoping, like Amanda's, it will last for many years to come.

I have the CC buttercomb (#005) that I use on Tori and also the tail comb (#008) that I use for her face and used to use for her topknot.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love the brush! Plan to buy a comb or two in Chicago.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I have the staggered tooth buttercomb, and I ordered the wooden pin brush yesterday. $25 plus $9 shipping. Ouch. I hope it's worth it.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

You will love both the comb and brush. Like Amanda, that is all I really use.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

You will love the CC wood brush. Even my DH who was appaled that I spent $25 on a brush, had to admit that it was better than my old one. It will be $25 well spent. I have the #5 butter comb too and I like that as well.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

OK. I don't want to buy TWO combs....

so do I get #011 or #005?? That is the question.

Or should I get the two combs and no brush? I'm not sure why I need the brush....

I need Grooming 101 I guess....

I keep his hair shorter but not short. He still matts, etc. I use a little goody plastic comb for his eye boogies. The teeth are really close together and small. It was a dollar or so.

I also have an $8 bamboo rotating teeth comb that works ok. A couple teeth are bent. I've broken two other combs that I've had [<10 each].

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I only have the staggered comb and it's very solid-it weighs quite a bit for a comb!
I'm waiting for the wooden tine brush I ordered. Pixie is in a longish teddy cut and I need a better brush. I have a junky Safari pin brush and it pulls too much. I'm hoping the new brush will go trhough her thick coat better.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I bought the CC wood pin brush today from the havtahava store that helps rescue, it made me feel so much better about spending that much on a brush.

Holly & Murphy


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I didn't see that brush there on HRI, so I had to order from CC directly. I just looked again and it's not there, so maybe they ran out then restocked again.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

TnTWalter said:


> OK. I don't want to buy TWO combs....
> 
> so do I get #011 or #005?? That is the question.
> 
> ...


If I was only going to have one regular comb, I'd definitely get the #005. The #011 is heavy, good for bad mats, but I rarely need it. I use the #005 every day. I am saving up for the wood brush, really looking forward to that one.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Trish~ I agree w/Sheri, get the #005, it's much more useful. I've hardly ever used my #011. I use the wood brush for a daily quick brush out, I use the comb for the serious grooming.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Trish- some people don't prefer brushes. But my routine is to mist, brush out, then comb. I only use the one greyhound comb. It has two different teeth sizes depending if there are tangles. I do have a rotating comb that I use on occasion when usually Belle gets some bad matts. But I would say I use it 4-5 times a year at that. I don't think I could bend my greyhound if I wanted and definitely not on dog hair!

P.S. If you can go to dog shows and look and feel the brushes and combs. Cause what you prefer is likely not going to be the same as me, etc. You save the cost of shipping as well.

Ann- last year there wasn't a CC rep at National fyi!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Darn! I was counting on that. I guess I'll just order the comb from HRI if they have it, that's where I got the brush and it came in about 3 days. I really like it.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Amanda....

what greyhound? Thanks.

So it sounds like #005 & brush and maybe a greyhound? 

I'm hoping to just brush him daily and every couple days comb to make sure no matts....sometimes we camp etc. and I don't have time to groom til we return so he does get harder to groom.....

Thanks all. 

I try to do the Sierra cut but sadly not nearly as cute as Suzanne does. I feel bad for Winston because he should look that cute....sigh.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love the wooden CC pin brush!!!
We got it today and it glides through her coat rather than pulling it. It makes her hair look soo clean and fluffy when I'm done brushing her. Thanks everyone for the recommendations.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought for sure there would be a CC rep at National's. I wanted to get the wooden pin brush there. Oh well, I guess I'll wait and see if they're there and if not I'll order it online.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

When my wooden pin brush arrived I was shocked. The box was so small and light weight. I initially felt a bit disappointed because it seemed like alot of money for such a small item. Then I used it on Murphy. He loved being brushed with it. I think the wooden pins feel good on his skin. His hair is very sparse so a regular pin brush hurts him. The cc brush is wonderful and I am so glad that I got it! Murphy is too!:amen:


----------

